# Endo's and Hashimoto's



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

Do all people diagnosed with Hashimoto's have regular contact with their Endo's. I just seemed to be written off after one consultation which left me feeling quite inadequately treated.

I then wrote to the Endo saying I still felt terrible and he responded by saying it was possible that I had another auto immune disease. End of story. I mean... really... Are all medical people so uncaring these days.

I am finding the whole medical system utterly bizarre and am so disappointed that nobody seems to know what they are talking about. I have literally done all the research myself and had to tell my GP what to do with me.

I am due to see a Rheumatologist next week who specialises in Sjogrens.

Is there anything else I should be doing? Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I don't have Hashi's, and I've never seen an endo, but I get the impression from posters here on this forum that many endos out there don't have a lot of knowledge/experience related to autoimmune thyroid disorders. That, and I truly believe our collective knowledge on the subject is in its infancy. I think we have a heck of a lot more to learn about how these diseases/disorders affect people and how to effectively treat them.

My two cents.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I haven't seen one for hashi's yet, but when I was diagnosed with silent thyroiditis when I went hyper - yes. I was simply dismissed as soon as the numbers looked "ok" despite having loads of other symptoms. 
To be quite honest I don't even know what to do right now.
It costs a lot of money to go and see these specialists and I fear that I will end up in the same situation really. 
Doctors don't LIKE it, but is it any wonder that we turn to the internet to try and research for ourselves!


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

I saw one who glanced at my labs, told me my thyroid was "perfect" (I have Hashimoto's), and left the room without examining my thyroid, asking me how I felt, or any of those other things doctors are generally supposed to do.

I saw another one about a month later (at a university hospital) who actually looked at ALL my labs, asked questions, and examined me, though she didn't seem to care much for Armour when I asked about it. She's making me wait a while to come back for labs, so we'll see how that goes, but I'm hoping it won't be a waste of time.

From what I understand, a lot of endos are really focused on diabetes and aren't really interested in autoimmune thyroid disease. If you can find one who is, great. Sometimes hospitals have their doctors' specialties/interests listed online.

For the life of me, I still don't understand why we're not all seeing immunologists.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

I've wondered why we're not seeing immunologists too.

After losing weight rapidly for some months when I went hyper, things settled down and then I began to gain weight. 
When I went back to this endo I said to him that it seemed that despite eating hardly anything I seemed to be gaining weight. In my mind I KNEW something was amiss as I had other symptoms too.
This guy looked me up and down and said "Well compared to some of the women around here you are fine!"
I thought that to be the most condescending and sexist thing ever!
Like all he thought of me was that I was some hysterical vain woman who was just concerned about how she LOOKED. 
I never went back, and of course, as I had READ - yes, then I went hypo!


----------



## Viv22 (Sep 3, 2013)

I can completely relate to a bit of what each one of you have said. I started going for blood tests in June 2011 and they couldn't find anything wrong with me. I requested all of these tests from the various hospitals and the reasons I was going for them were: hair loss, weight gain, hormonal, tired. TSH only being tested and no issues, until it was too late. Finally diagnosed with Hashi's in July 2013. It's been up and down ever since, but I think I am starting to level out.

When I eventually got to see the Endo, I had just come back from holiday and was very tanned and he kept saying to me that I looked very healthy. I felt like death. I spent vitually my entire holiday sleeping (in the sunshine).

I hope that I can get to a point in the near future where I can stop obsessing about my health - which means that I will be well. It's a vicious circle that I am not happy to be stuck in.

I am seeing a Gastro and a Rheumatologist this week. I am also thinking of asking the GP to refer me to an immunologist. I feel like such a hypochondriac.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## hashimotocoaster (Mar 22, 2013)

Desertrose said:


> This guy looked me up and down and said "Well compared to some of the women around here you are fine!"
> I thought that to be the most condescending and sexist thing ever!
> Like all he thought of me was that I was some hysterical vain woman who was just concerned about how she LOOKED.


I've encountered quite a bit of misogyny from male doctors, especially as I was trying to get diagnosed (I'd figured it out before they did!). But even after diagnosis, one doctor told me I was fine and wanted to take me off Synthroid(!), the endo I described above was totally dismissive and talked to me like I couldn't understand grown-up words just because I happen to have xx chromosomes, etc.

This isn't to say all male doctors are bad when dealing with female thyroid patients--I was finally diagnosed by a male doctor who actually listened to me--but I will say that I'm pretty relieved to have a female endo now. I mean, it's too early to say for sure and she may end up being a nightmare, but so far she's treated me with dignity and hasn't acted like I'm making any of this up (why WOULD anyone make this stuff up?).


----------



## StormFinch (Nov 16, 2012)

hashimotocoaster said:


> (why WOULD anyone make this stuff up?).


Because unfortunately, thyroid medications are thought to be sought after for weight loss. Some doctors still think we're all sitting at home eating chocolate eclairs and would rather take a pill than exercise, or we all have "female hysteria".  :tongue0013:


----------

